# The Fusarium epidemic



## justagirlart (Jan 26, 2020)

The AOS has announced that Fusarium is an epidemic among orchids and ornamentals. And that there is no cure for it. The disease is no longer only passed through direct tissue to tissue. It can be spread like any other fungus by water, bugs, etc. They are presently researching a preventative anti-fungal. 

FYI


----------



## Ray (Jan 26, 2020)

Where did you see or hear that?


----------

